# Radio Cutting Out



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

My radio is cutting out when I have the volume above 50 for any lenght of time. Is anyone else having this problem? When I turn it down for 10-15 seconds and turn it back up it works again. Sounds like an overheating problem but I'm not sure. Any help would great. Thanks.


----------



## biffman14 (Oct 28, 2004)

Yea, mine has done the same then when i reach high volume. Im not sure if there are factory amplifiers, but it may be one of the causes. reason for the cutout. Sorry i couldn't be more help. 
Alex


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

What mine does is that it will change radio stations even if i dont do it manually or it will mute itself. I have also seen it change itself from AM to FM on its own. I have serius radio the wireless one some im thinkin that may be doin it but not sure???


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Mine cuts out also when I keep it at a high volume. It does it to keep the sub amp from over heating. I've found that if you turn off the distortion limiter(see manual) it will help some. But the only perminent fix would be to replace the factory amp and/or stereo.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Mine does just the opposite. I'll be listening to the CD player and the volume will spike loud for about a second and then go back to the original volume setting. It's only done it a couple of times.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GumbyGoat said:


> Mine does just the opposite. I'll be listening to the CD player and the volume will spike loud for about a second and then go back to the original volume setting. It's only done it a couple of times.


Speed-sensitive volume. There's a personalization for it.

And that stereo cut-out thing has to go. :shutme


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

I have the speed sensitive volume adjusted to my preference. It happened when I was idling in my garage. Nice try Groucho. I DID read the manual!!!


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

stucker said:


> Mine cuts out also when I keep it at a high volume. It does it to keep the sub amp from over heating. I've found that if you turn off the distortion limiter(see manual) it will help some. But the only perminent fix would be to replace the factory amp and/or stereo.


So can you replace the factory sub amp with and after market amp? If not I guess I will just probably change the whole system out because this cutting out BS is getting old. You would think that they could have put a better system in a 34K car.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Ya, if you're going to replace the amp then I would go ahead and get new speakers and a new deck unit. Anyone seen an after market system with an in-dash 6-disk changer. Less work than hooking up and mounting a seperate changer, I dont like the trunk mounted units. I wish this car came with one of the Bose systems.


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

Whenever I jam mine for more than 15/20 minutes, it cuts out too. I turned off the distorsion limiter and speed volume adjust, and those helped some, but not a fix.

That is complete BS for that car. I bet that you can't just replace the amp w/out replacing the whole system. Can somebody prove me wrong??


----------



## boschxpert (Nov 24, 2004)

yes everyone should have this problem, because it is a factory bulletin from gm, i freaked out too the first weekend i had the car out and had the stereo cranked, it shut off, i had a few broads in the car too how embarasing!! i was so mad i called the dealer to bring it in, when i came to pick it up they infomed me that that was normal operation of the sound system to prevent damage to the sound system. ive spent 10 years in the auto repair industry, and done my fair share with dealers and electronics, why did they do this? they were probably tired of replacing factory stereo's and speakers under warranty because some punk kids were blasting jungle music all the time. i think it was a poor design, first off there is way too many speakers for the small amp in the stereo to handle, second off the speakers are made of cheap paper, and are only 2 ohm!! now wonder the damn thing overheats!! how do you fix this though?? well its not easy or cheap, the dealer says to turn on you auto distortion limiter in your stereo options section, it will tell you how in the stereo controls section in the owner's manual. this automaticly keeps the volume at a safe level so the damn thing dosent shut off when you have a bunch of girls in the car!! the other option, (the option i took because i love loud music) is to rip all the speakers out and buy a 4-channel amp and start out from scratch, i went with all audiobahn 6.5 componant systems with 8 speakers total, 4- 6.5''midrange , and 4 1'' tweeters, i cut out all the factory power to the speakers, and let the amp power the system, the factory stereo i only use as a low voltage imput to the new amp. i have this thing cranked all day and never shuts off, i did this myself because i specialize in auto electric, i dont recommend to do this youself it took me 3 days and i had to rip the whole back interior out door panels and all!! have a good and i mean good car audio shop do it, and dont let them sell you everything, thats why i did it myself cuz i had 3 shops try to sell me a 3500 dollar sound/dvd system, anyone have Q's email me


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree. The amp cut-out is total Barbara Streisand. An amp / speaker swap is definitely in the cards. I don't mind the Blaupunkt head at all, but the rest must be upgraded.

Where the hell is the amp mounted, anyway?


----------



## boschxpert (Nov 24, 2004)

i have had most of the rear interior out and have followed the radio harness from the passenger kick panel all the way back to the trunk compartment, did not find any external amp, must be in the head unit or under dash if one exsists, im still waiting for all-data to release manuals for 04's, will post details of sound system when i get the manuals


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

boschxpert said:


> i have had most of the rear interior out and have followed the radio harness from the passenger kick panel all the way back to the trunk compartment, did not find any external amp, must be in the head unit or under dash if one exsists, im still waiting for all-data to release manuals for 04's, will post details of sound system when i get the manuals


I have access to the GM service manuals. I'll post the diagram for the stereo system for you tomorrow afternoon. The amplifier is located in the trunk to the right of the fuel tank (passenger side of car). You have to remove the trim panel around the fuel tank and the right side of the trunk to access it.

Greg


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Groovy.

That's high on my upgrade list, be sure.


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

GoatHerder said:


> I have access to the GM service manuals. I'll post the diagram for the stereo system for you tomorrow afternoon. The amplifier is located in the trunk to the right of the fuel tank (passenger side of car). You have to remove the trim panel around the fuel tank and the right side of the trunk to access it.


As promised, here is the info on the stereo system locations and connectors.

Note: This is a 1 meg download.

Greg


----------



## killerLS2goat (Feb 28, 2007)

*same thing happens to mine*

i have stock radio with 2 12's in the back with an amp. i had to tap of the stock amp to get the signal to send to my amp. i turn it uo to about 44 and anything louder makes it cut out. can anyone help??


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

boschxpert said:


> well its not easy or cheap, the dealer says to turn on you auto distortion limiter in your stereo options section, it will tell you how in the stereo controls section in the owner's manual. this automaticly keeps the volume at a safe level so the damn thing dosent shut off when you have a bunch of girls in the car!!


I looked in the manual and still didn't find anything on having a bunch of girls in the car, dangit! :lol:


----------

